# Nitecore TM 06 Tiny Quad led light.



## zs&tas (Nov 10, 2014)

:twothumbs Just seen this looks awesome, small, insanely bright, rear clicky too ! go and have a look.


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks great! Finally, a Tiny light befitting the Tiny Monster family name. Nice! Will definitely get one.
:thumbsup:

Here are some product shots from the NiteCore website :-


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 10, 2014)

Yep that will be happy xmas to me ! thanks for putting up the shots.
i have made a rule due to limited funds to only buy lights with a rear switch, this has meant it has been easy to resist most of the triple / quad / coke can lights. untill now.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 10, 2014)

If you go to the Nitecore web site and look at the slide that shows the gold plated contact points, it shows two positive and two negative contacts. That says to me either 2S2P or 4S for the cell configuration. Why the change? Do they need the extra voltage to lessen the current drain of the four leds?


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 10, 2014)

batteries will not run as hot, prob get a better runtime curve and may have made it easier to get the rear clicky working in there. ??


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

That I do like ,a real tiny monster!!!! Love it,just hope its a realistic price tag and not stretched!


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Nov 10, 2014)

A really hot and nice Baby, what is about the price for the Tiny Monster 06? When the Price ist about 170 Dollar, I will buy the Tiny Monster 06.
Greets Ernst


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 10, 2014)

Min of 3 lumens, not too shabby.


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure on price,but imho it would have to be this side of $200 for me,i do like the tm series,but not enough to spend a high premium that many do seem to command...........5yr warranty i presume if following the tm36 lead........which is a good thing!!! although sending back would be a pita if any issues occurred.

It certainly has my interest,interested in run times/step downs of the 3800lm being "tiny" too,not that many releases have got me a little excited this year,however so far this is 1 of them along with the ld60(vn) and the olight SR lights:thumbsup:


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 10, 2014)

ven said:


> Not sure on price,but imho it would have to be this side of $200 for me,i do like the tm series,but not enough to spend a high premium that many do seem to command...........5yr warranty i presume if following the tm36 lead........which is a good thing!!! although sending back would be a pita if any issues occurred.
> 
> It certainly has my interest,interested in run times/step downs of the 3800lm being "tiny" too,not that many releases have got me a little excited this year,however so far this is 1 of them along with the ld60(vn) and the olight SR lights:thumbsup:




I never thought money would be an issue for you!


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I never thought money would be an issue for you!




:nana: :laughing: 

I have to draw a line a "bit" having quite a few lights,so need to justify them a little more than last year for example,having a tm15/srminiVN/MM15vn/tk75vn(although a little big compared) its a similar light in some ways............so if it was $300 for example i would pass as i dont need it(heck i dont need 3/4 of my lights),but i want it enough providing the mode spacing and run times are good to spend a specific amount...............if that makes sense :laughing:


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 10, 2014)

ven said:


> :nana: :laughing:
> 
> I have to draw a line a "bit" having quite a few lights,so need to justify them a little more than last year for example,having a tm15/srminiVN/MM15vn/tk75vn(although a little big compared) its a similar light in some ways............so if it was $300 for example i would pass as i dont need it(heck i dont need 3/4 of my lights),but i want it enough providing the mode spacing and run times are good to spend a specific amount...............if that makes sense :laughing:




Yeah it makes sense alright.  Justifying a purchase may make the light more precious.:thumbsup:

But man do I envy you for having so many!!!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Nov 10, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> If you go to the Nitecore web site and look at the slide that shows the gold plated contact points, it shows two positive and two negative contacts. That says to me either 2S2P or 4S for the cell configuration. Why the change? Do they need the extra voltage to lessen the current drain of the four leds?



Power is power. Surprised to see XM-L2s rather than XP-Ls, though...

In general, 1 cell per LED is a good ratio. 2S2P gives the possibility* to limp along with 2 batteries missing. In practice, doubling the voltage halves the current all the components see. This may be kinder to their switches and electronics inside.

Edit: 2S2P also keeps you from running it from one cell and damaging your battery...


----------



## RemcoM (Nov 10, 2014)

Whats the throw of this real tiny monster?

When is it available?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice small package 
But to get direct Turbo, you've to press the tail and side-switch at the same time. Doesn't look that handy to me :thinking:


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Nice small package
> But to get direct Turbo, you've to press the tail and side-switch at the same time. Doesn't look that handy to me :thinking:



Bit odd...............correct not very handy,in fact its 2 handy :laughing:


----------



## twl (Nov 10, 2014)

Shouldn't be too difficult.
Hold the light up in a tactical position at the shoulder, and use your thumb to press the tailswitch, while using your pinky finger to press the side switch.

Anybody know if this method is only a momentary function for turbo, or does it latch there?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 10, 2014)

$199.95 on illumn


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

Ryp said:


> $199.95 on illumn




:thumbsup: other than delivery from IS its in the ball park for me


----------



## kj2 (Nov 10, 2014)

ven said:


> :thumbsup: other than delivery from IS its in the ball park for me


TM06 over the Thrunite TN36?


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Whats the throw of this real tiny monster?
> 
> When is it available?



28kcd so around 334 metres at 0.25,so realistically your looking at 100-150m of useful throw but its a wall of light flashlight,not a thrower


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> TM06 over the Thrunite TN36?



Tough one tbh,but i do like the tm series a lot and...............leave it with me :laughing:

tn36 is a tough nut to crack!!!!!!!!!! the tm06 looks more compact so could be a deciding factor(quote looks as not checked measurements)


----------



## Ryp (Nov 10, 2014)

ven said:


> the tm06 looks more compact so could be a deciding factor(quote looks as not checked measurements)



TN36: 126mm x 64mm (head) x 52mm (tail)
TM06: 125mm x 50mm (head) x 50mm (tail)

Aside from the head of the TN36, they're nearly identical in the other dimensions.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 10, 2014)

AnAppleSnail said:


> ... Surprised to see XM-L2s rather than XP-Ls, though...
> ...



My understanding of the XP-L is that it's pretty similar in output and efficiency to the XM-L2, but just mounted on a smaller base (actual emitter the same size). I don't know what the prices are for various output bins of each, but as far as space goes, it seems that even though the TM06 is pretty compact it's not so compact that the difference in size between XP-L and XM-L2 would make a lot of difference.


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

Ryp said:


> TN36: 126mm x 64mm (head) x 52mm (tail)
> TM06: 125mm x 50mm (head) x 50mm (tail)
> 
> Aside from the head of the TN36, they're nearly identical in the other dimensions.




Thanks Ryp:thumbsup: so other than a 14mm diameter difference there really is not much in it(not that much in it head too )

Made it more difficult :laughing: maybe led could be decider.............or give up and get both :laughing: I am sure i can justify it somehow.........flood rotation


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure exactly why, but when you compare the specifications of the TM06 to the TM26, the TM26 has much greater run times in the lower lumen modes.

The TM06 @ 160 lumens runs for 25 hours or @3 lumens for 445 hours while the TM26 @ 150 lumens runs for 48 hours and 1000 hours @ 3 lumens.


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> Not sure exactly why, but when you compare the specifications of the TM06 to the TM26, the TM26 has much greater run times in the lower lumen modes.
> 
> The TM06 @ 160 lumens runs for 25 hours or @3 lumens for 445 hours while the TM26 @ 150 lumens runs for 48 hours and 1000 hours @ 3 lumens.



The cell layout looks different to me from the pics supplied by nitecore,2s2p ..............but imho they pluck figures out of fresh air anyway and i always take with a pinch of salt...........or bucket! This maybe the difference...........


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

On Illums website it has 49Kcd/445m of throw,,not 28Kcd/335m of throw?:thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Nov 10, 2014)

ven said:


> Thanks Ryp:thumbsup: so other than a 14mm diameter difference there really is not much in it(not that much in it head too )
> 
> Made it more difficult :laughing: maybe led could be decider.............or give up and get both :laughing: I am sure i can justify it somehow.........flood rotation



I'm leaning more towards the TN36.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

$129.97 on IS with secret code!!!!


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

Capolini said:


> On Illums website it has 49Kcd/445m of throw,,not 28Kcd/335m of throw?:thinking:




:shrug: dont know roberto,nitecore state 28kcd and going off the compact light i would have thought a more realistic measurement(i used nitecore and realistic in same sentence) :laughing: 

But 3800lm in such a small light will certainly give a nice wall of light..............would like to see a side by side with the tm26 which is the same lm but 4 separate heads.

Really does look like a great edc(well in a coat or holster) for winter use,certainly on some walks:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Nov 10, 2014)

Capolini said:


> $129.97 on IS with secret code!!!!




wow ,its a must buy already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

ven said:


> wow ,its a must buy already!!!!!!!!!!


 I think it may be a mix up that they will soon recognize!! Sunwayman are all 35% off this month,,,for whatever reason this secret code works for ALL lights!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 10, 2014)

Capolini said:


> I think it may be a mix up that they will soon recognize!! Sunwayman are all 35% off this month,,,for whatever reason this secret code works for ALL lights!



You're correct. It took my order without a hitch. Light, plus battery cases for cheap.

BTW, they haven't answered the phone all day, it goes to voice mail to leave a message.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 10, 2014)

just did a pretend order for $20k and would have saved $7K!!!! Does not work for Zebra light or BST. Probably more.

Works for SWM,NITECORE and Olight.......worked for my order last night!


----------



## Jeffg330 (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't find the discount code. Could someone please PM it to me?

thank you


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 11, 2014)

Capolini said:


> just did a pretend order for $20k and would have saved $7K!!!! Does not work for Zebra light or BST. Probably more.
> 
> Works for SWM,NITECORE and Olight.......worked for my order last night!



:lolsign: Imagine if that order had gone through !


----------



## TurboBlaster (Nov 11, 2014)

Secret Discount Code? Yes, please pm with that too!

Thank you


----------



## dc38 (Nov 11, 2014)

Im on their mailing list...i wonder why i didnt get a code lol


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 11, 2014)

Go back to their November newsletter mailing, I think it was on the 7nth. It is titled Illum Black November Sale...


----------



## TurboBlaster (Nov 11, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> Go back to their November newsletter mailing, I think it was on the 7nth. It is titled Illum Black November Sale...



I found it in that email. Many thanks!

Gotta get the TM36 this year :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeffg330 (Nov 11, 2014)

I must have deleted that email. If someone could PM to me please?

ty


----------



## Agamemnon Jones (Nov 11, 2014)

New to the game... What is this IS of which you speak?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NCLight (Nov 11, 2014)

*Please PM me the discount code, I can send you all of my test results on the TM06*



Capolini said:


> $129.97 on IS with secret code!!!!


Please PM me the discount code, I can send you all of my test results on the TM06.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 11, 2014)

Agamemnon Jones said:


> New to the game... What is this IS of which you speak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Illumination Supply aka Illumn, they're an online flashlight shop.


----------



## ChibiM (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty awesome price for you guys in the US, buying from illumn.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Poundofnuts (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Please PM me the discount code, I can send you all of my test results on the TM06*



NCLight said:


> Please PM me the discount code, I can send you all of my test results on the TM06.


Could someone please PM me the secret code for the illum site so I can purchase the TM06 for the $129 price? I have a TM26 I'll be comparing it to and plan on sharing the results here.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 12, 2014)

"dynamically adjust output according to body temperature"

sounds like Zebra's PID. i hope it's similar


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 12, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> I can't find the discount code. Could someone please PM it to me?
> 
> thank you




same request here. Thanks.

BTW, TM 26 3500 lumen model on eBay for $79. This may be another scam, though...


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2014)

SeamusORiley said:


> same request here. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, TM 26 3500 lumen model on eBay for $79. This may be another scam, though...




I would say so,you are protected by paypal but imho it means potentially no $79 for weeks/month+
If its too good to be true it is!


----------



## Jeffg330 (Nov 12, 2014)

That ILLUM code is still good if anyone was curious


----------



## coctailer (Nov 12, 2014)

Could someone PM me the code? I didn't get the newsletter.


----------



## UAStack (Nov 12, 2014)

coctailer said:


> Could someone PM me the code? I didn't get the newsletter.



Same request if possible. Thank you!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 12, 2014)

ven said:


> I would say so,you are protected by paypal but imho it means potentially no $79 for weeks/month+
> If its too good to be true it is!



One buyer snatched up 7 of the lights at the $79 price. I hope for his sake that the deal pans out.

I requested info from the seller early this am after they were posted but never heard back from the seller.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 12, 2014)

Also a request, this looks like a great light to try at the right price.


----------



## RCTP (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi. Was interested in how you people get those discount codes. Please send me a PM with the code and where to find them...
Want to get that TM06, but don't have a clue about discount code... 70$+ save is something i cannot pass on... Thanks.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 14, 2014)

RCTP said:


> Hi. Was interested in how you people get those discount codes. Please send me a PM with the code and where to find them...
> Want to get that TM06, but don't have a clue about discount code... 70$+ save is something i cannot pass on... Thanks.



That's my old new account. People please send the info requested by RCTP to me, as it's my 2nd account...


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 15, 2014)

So tempting....


----------



## ven (Nov 15, 2014)

AMD64Blondie said:


> So tempting....




+1000

Once i have my latest vinh light sorted i will be investing in one 100%,i still love and use my tm15 so a fan of the tm series,this just has awesome form factor and love the design..............
I would love a tm06vn


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 15, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> One buyer snatched up 7 of the lights at the $79 price. I hope for his sake that the deal pans out.
> 
> I requested info from the seller early this am after they were posted but never heard back from the seller.



I've been in contact with both eBay and Paypal and it appears that someone has hacked a few eBay accounts. The perpetrators listed the TM11, TM15, TM26 and the Fenix TK75 at very low prices, claiming to have 10 of each light. All of the postings have now been pulled. 

So if you recently purchased a light on eBay, you'll be receiving a message from them and how to file a claim with PayPal to get your money back.

Buyer beware.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 15, 2014)

What about the $129.97 deal from IS with the secret code? Did those orders go through?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 15, 2014)

The IS sales are good to go as soon as they receive the lights. My email message received from Illumn indicated that they were to receive the lights mid to late November and would be shipping after receipt.


----------



## Enlightened123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> I can't find the discount code. Could someone please PM it to me?
> 
> thank you




Can't seem to find the newsletter can someone PM me the discount code??


----------



## BeastModeV5 (Nov 17, 2014)

Enlightened123 said:


> Can't seem to find the newsletter can someone PM me the discount code??



Hello, I would also appreciate if somebody can PM the discount code


----------



## ghodan (Nov 17, 2014)

So what is the step down time? The manual does not mention that.
So many lumens and almost no cooling fins/ribs.
Fenix LD60 looks more like it can handle heat from the massive lumen output.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 17, 2014)

ghodan said:


> So what is the step down time? The manual does not mention that.
> So many lumens and almost no cooling fins/ribs.



If you read the manual, then you'd of seen that Nitecore is using advanced temperature monitoring. When the light gets too warm it scales back power and lumens.


----------



## wotblake (Nov 17, 2014)

BeastModeV5 said:


> Hello, I would also appreciate if somebody can PM the discount code



If someone could PM me the code as well, I'd appreciate it! 

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## myst999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can someone PM me the discount code? I had subscribed to the newsletter but can't find it in my inbox or spam folders. Thanks!


----------



## M109guy (Nov 18, 2014)

*why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*

Seems cumbersome to have both a rear and side clicky. Any thoughts? :thinking: I was set to go with the TM26 but this would save some green. Can anybody tell me what I would be giving up? Thank you for the help as I would prefer to buy the right one the first time. Kind of a wife survival thing.


----------



## skelton660 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*

Could someone PM me the discount code as well? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Light454 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Guys, if its not too much trouble, would appreciate if someone could send me the code also - thanks


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



M109guy said:


> Seems cumbersome to have both a rear and side clicky. Any thoughts? :thinking: I was set to go with the TM26 but this would save some green. Can anybody tell me what I would be giving up? Thank you for the help as I would prefer to buy the right one the first time. Kind of a wife survival thing.



How cumbersome it is will depend very much on the UI.


----------



## Macbook386 (Nov 18, 2014)

hello everyone,

is the discount code still valid? could anyone please pm me the code. 
i'm from germany and the tm06 costs 199€ here which is about 249$

greetings


----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



skelton660 said:


> Could someone PM me the discount code as well? I would appreciate it.


hello,can someone please pm the code as well? i need this light asap.my 2nd ea4 is dead! thanks


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*

i did a group PM but a lot of you have messaging turned off! lol


----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



P1X4R said:


> i did a group PM but a lot of you have messaging turned off! lol


can you please pm me the code??


----------



## AmperSand (Nov 18, 2014)

Pm code?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



fireonhigh said:


> hello,can someone please pm the code as well? i need this light asap.my 2nd ea4 is dead! thanks



If you need the light right now, this one isn't for you. 

Illumination Supply won't have them in before middle to end of the month. Then I'm sure there's a list to run thru before they get to you. 

Sorry to pop your bubble.


----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



NoNotAgain said:


> If you need the light right now, this one isn't for you.
> 
> Illumination Supply won't have them in before middle to end of the month. Then I'm sure there's a list to run thru before they get to you.
> 
> Sorry to pop your bubble.


its all good,i have a n.c.p10 coming here on friday, but i do really need this light,i just ordered..:twothumbs


----------



## den_s (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*

Could someone PM the code to me too? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



den_s said:


> Could someone PM the code to me too? Thanks in advance!



The secret code no longer works. :~(


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*

still works for me.


----------



## Enlightened123 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*



P1X4R said:


> still works for me.



Could someone get the code to me at
lazyonlinereviews (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: why a rear clicky and a side clicky?*

I placed order successfully...with code. Thank you...


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 20, 2014)

jonwkng said:


> Looks great! Finally, a Tiny light befitting the Tiny Monster family name. Nice! Will definitely get one.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



+1, now this one really might deserve its name. I was very tempted on the TM-26, but having the TM-15 and missing out on the great pricing for TM-26 it slipped through my fingers a few times. It could be I was meant to have this "tiny" one instead. I hate to buy Nitecore without seeing some hands-on info, but.... deals don't last forever. Hopefully some of my older Nitecore 2600mAh cells will fit I don't want to spend another $40 on batteries since the light won't get daily use.


----------



## jonathandowers (Nov 20, 2014)

Could someone please PM the discount code?


----------



## Mike0585 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and a new flashoholic. I have always loved lights, but had only gone as extreme as what was available to me. With searching the web non stop the past month, I am amazed at the technology out there.

This Nitecore flashlight looks amazing, I want to buy it so bad, a few days ago I was about to buy it and the Thrunite tn32 as my field flashlight. I am stumped now after hearing about the mods that Vinh is doing on the tk75. It appears I may get both, throw and flood with one light. I also want to get the Nitecore hammer for myself and my Dad being a wicked AA light. I just want good throw and spill/flood.
I tend to go extreme when I get hooked.

Opinions guys? Was hoping to start with the $300-$400 range for 2 lights, maybe one killer light. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Fourgates (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm requesting the code too. Please pm me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Norm (Nov 21, 2014)

Macbook386 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> is the discount code still valid? could anyone please pm me the code.
> i'm from germany and the tm06 costs 199€ here which is about 249$
> ...



All new users with a post count < 3, you do not have PM rights.


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mike0585 said:


> Hello all, I am new to this forum and a new flashoholic. I have always loved lights, but had only gone as extreme as what was available to me. With searching the web non stop the past month, I am amazed at the technology out there.
> 
> This Nitecore flashlight looks amazing, I want to buy it so bad, a few days ago I was about to buy it and the Thrunite tn32 as my field flashlight. I am stumped now after hearing about the mods that Vinh is doing on the tk75. It appears I may get both, throw and flood with one light. I also want to get the Nitecore hammer for myself and my Dad being a wicked AA light. I just want good throw and spill/flood.
> I tend to go extreme when I get hooked.
> ...




Welcome to CPF!!


----------



## Grady (Nov 21, 2014)

Would someone be so kind to PM me the discount code........many thanks


----------



## richbuff (Nov 21, 2014)

I was getting ready to order the SR Mini, but this light is same size, with more lumens. I anxiously await the reviews from the usual great reviewers.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 21, 2014)

richbuff said:


> I was getting ready to order the SR Mini, but this light is same size, with more lumens. I anxiously await the reviews from the usual great reviewers.



I would wait for the 06. I honestly don't like the reflector on SR Mini. It's more of a flood pattern light, not throw. I got one 06 ordered, and patiently await its shipment. Want to compare it to TM26, and I believe it's gonna be my EDC since it's even more compact than 26. 125*50 mm is a great size for a 3800 lumen 4*18650 light...


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's hope that Nitecore from now on uses 4 LEDs with THE SAME Kelvin ratio, not a rainbow set I have on my 26.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 21, 2014)

You guys know I am a huge fan of the TM series, but the TM06 does nothing for me at all. I don't like rear clickies on large lights, just leads to contortions. The single side switch (or if they wanted two, two side switches like the Sunwayman D40a) would have been a better design, in my opinion. I also would miss the OLED, after using the TM26 and TM36 I absolutely love that feature. Too similar to several existing lights, without any totally unique design elements to set it apart.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 21, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> You guys know I am a huge fan of the TM series, but the TM06 does nothing for me at all. I don't like rear clickies on large lights, just leads to contortions. The single side switch (or if they wanted two, two side switches like the Sunwayman D40a) would have been a better design, in my opinion. I also would miss the OLED, after using the TM26 and TM36 I absolutely love that feature. Too similar to several existing lights, without any totally unique design elements to set it apart.



1. I cant say that the 2 button switch is bad till i click it a few times. Gotta confess that I do like that old one button operation.
2. Oled is cool, but expensive. + it's not that accurate on V readings.
3. Overall smaller light and less stuff like oled is just what i want. If i need to see the voltage, it should blink, like in older TM series lights, and that's enough for me.


----------



## Fourgates (Nov 21, 2014)

Norm said:


> All new users with a post count < 3, you do not have PM rights.



Thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 22, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> 1. I cant say that the 2 button switch is bad till i click it a few times. Gotta confess that I do like that old one button operation.
> 2. Oled is cool, but expensive. + it's not that accurate on V readings.
> 3. Overall smaller light and less stuff like oled is just what i want. If i need to see the voltage, it should blink, like in older TM series lights, and that's enough for me.



Was this the point in the TM 06: a more affordable, stripped down version of TM 26 power, but in the round shape (which I love because I love diffuser tips on flashlights), and slightly smaller size?

Another question: do others find the 3400 Nitecore battery significant enough run time increase to justify the purchase? I wrote to Illum S and they referenced an off-brand one that is much less expensive. 

For the TM 06 I do wish they retained the plug in charging!


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 22, 2014)

SeamusORiley said:


> Was this the point in the TM 06: a more affordable, stripped down version of TM 26 power, but in the round shape (which I love because I love diffuser tips on flashlights), and slightly smaller size?
> 
> Another question: do others find the 3400 Nitecore battery significant enough run time increase to justify the purchase? I wrote to Illum S and they referenced an off-brand one that is much less expensive.
> 
> For the TM 06 I do wish they retained the plug in charging!



I don't use flashlight charger: 4.11v charge max.
The 06 is gonna be good enough to carry even in my jacket pocket; and that's an EDC possibility.
Batteries such as Nitecore, AW, Eagletac, KeePower, Fenix are re-branded Panasonic cells, so yes, any of those are good and stand for their capacity.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 22, 2014)

SeamusORiley said:


> Was this the point in the TM 06: a more affordable, stripped down version of TM 26 power, but in the round shape (which I love because I love diffuser tips on flashlights), and slightly smaller size?
> Another question: do others find the 3400 Nitecore battery significant enough run time increase to justify the purchase?



Yes, the TM06 an attempt in getting more 3800 lumen Nitecore lights into flashaholics hands at a price half that of the TM26.

Stripping down the TM26 to reduce the size and weight comes at a slight cost, the loss of the display and the internal charging circuit.

As for the batteries, just verify the overall length of the cell against the Nitecore branded cell, and that the cell uses a button top. Any Panasonic based button topped cell with protection of the correct length will be fine.

My experience on my TM15 and both TM26's is that long cells don't allow for a ground path from the battery tube to make contact with the ground on the lights PCB. 

The TM06, now that they are using a rear switch may make the overall cell length even more important.


----------



## newbie66 (Nov 22, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> I don't use flashlight charger: 4.11v charge max.
> The 06 is gonna be good enough to carry even in my jacket pocket; and that's an EDC possibility.
> Batteries such as Nitecore, AW, Eagletac, KeePower, Fenix are re-branded Panasonic cells, so yes, any of those are good and stand for their capacity.



I thought Fenix uses the Chinese BAK cells as reviewed by HKJ for the Fenix 2600mAh cell


----------



## Fourgates (Nov 22, 2014)

Can some one kindly pm me the discount code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fourgates said:


> Can some one kindly pm me the discount code? Thanks in advance.



PM sent.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 22, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I thought Fenix uses the Chinese BAK cells as reviewed by HKJ for the Fenix 2600mAh cell



the point is that fenix batteries are solid ones... as all I mentioned before... and ALL of them are re-branded cells...


----------



## Fourgates (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks thedoc. By the way, are you guys able to access the Nitecore site? It seem to be bugged.


----------



## SunnyQueensland (Nov 22, 2014)

Strike me down if this is the wrong place but I found a discount code for this light over at Banggood. db0004

Ended up being AU$165 delivered for me. 

I tried the other code but it didn't work for me.


----------



## druidmars (Nov 23, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> Yes, the TM06 an attempt in getting more 3800 lumen Nitecore lights into flashaholics hands at a price half that of the TM26.
> 
> Stripping down the TM26 to reduce the size and weight comes at a slight cost, the loss of the display and the internal charging circuit.



I can understand that they want to attract potential buyers offering the same 3800 lumens at the expense of some things like you mentioned (oled, charging circuit).

However, I am a bit intrigued about the change in the configuration of the led. TM26 has individual housing per led. In TM06 they're side by side in the same space. How come?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 23, 2014)

druidmars said:


> However, I am a bit intrigued about the change in the configuration of the led. TM26 has individual housing per led. In TM06 they're side by side in the same space. How come?



Based solely on the photos in the tech sheet, it appears that the reflectors used in the TM06 is a single piece stamping. This is a method to reduce manufacturing costs, both in parts as well as labor of the build.

The TM15 uses a similar method for it's reflector.

The reflector is smaller (both diameter and depth) than the TM26 units based on throw numbers reported, almost 100 meters less and the smaller overall light diameter.


----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 23, 2014)

illumn told me next week tey will have lights to ship.. and btw the p10 nitecore is a killer edc.


----------



## istargazer (Nov 23, 2014)

I hate to be one of the many "me, too's" but if someone could PM me the IS code, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 23, 2014)

Fourgates said:


> Thanks thedoc. By the way, are you guys able to access the Nitecore site? It seem to be bugged.


 www.nitecore.com is finally back up as of about an hour or two ago. Has been down for a few days.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Nov 23, 2014)

Can somebody please send me the IS TM06 discount code? Thanks.

Can the TM06 be turned on by just the side switch,
or is the rear clicky the only way to turn on?


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 23, 2014)

istargazer said:


> I hate to be one of the many "me, too's" but if someone could PM me the IS code, I would be very appreciative.





GordoJones88 said:


> Can somebody please send me the IS TM06 discount code? Thanks.
> 
> Can the TM06 be turned on by just the side switch,
> or is the rear clicky the only way to turn on?



PM sent to both of you. If it is like most lights, if the rear switch is off, you get nothing. The side switch can't turn it on. But I assume it has a standby mode, so as long as you have the rear switch on, you can do ALL other changes from the side switch.


----------



## istargazer (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for that. I've placed my order


----------



## porsche951 (Nov 24, 2014)

Can someone please send me the code as well. I have been waiting a long time for a light like this. Simple yet powerful.


----------



## READYSETGO (Nov 24, 2014)

Please ditto the above - I would like the code pm'ed to me. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 24, 2014)

porsche951 said:


> Can someone please send me the code as well. I have been waiting a long time for a light like this. Simple yet powerful.





READYSETGO said:


> Please ditto the above - I would like the code pm'ed to me.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Replied to both of you via PM.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 24, 2014)

is there a release or shipping date?


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 24, 2014)

fireonhigh said:


> illumn told me next week tey will have lights to ship.. and btw the p10 nitecore is a killer edc.





SeamusORiley said:


> is there a release or shipping date?



Asked and answered. If what they told fireonhigh was correct, should have some more stock next week.


----------



## Matjazz (Nov 25, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> ...Gotta confess that I do like that old one button operation...


Same here.
Hopefully they'll make an even shorter version of it without a tail switch. After all it would only take a different tailcap and a different driver firmware.


----------



## charlieplanb (Nov 25, 2014)

They had an order come in today but it was short. They will have more next week


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 25, 2014)

Matjazz said:


> Same here.
> Hopefully they'll make an even shorter version of it without a tail switch. After all it would only take a different tailcap and a different driver firmware.



I see a business for you making tail caps and drivers.


----------

